# Michigan med law question



## STW (Nov 30, 2008)

As I understand under Mich. law it is legal to grow and possess weed, but not to sell it. So that brings me to the questions:

Will it be legal to *TRADE* clones, weed, or seeds?

Anyone out there have any input on this?



Thanks..................


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

i do not know,but i would not want to get caught with anything outside the grow room.jmo


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 1, 2008)

the final laws are being drawn up & they have 120 days til it goes into action from nov 4th. heres how it stands as of the 4th & yes if your a caregiver u can accept money from a patient & wouldnt b considered distribution hXXp://www.michigan.gov/documents/sos/ED-20_11-08_Props_Poster2_251561_7.pdf


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Dec 5, 2008)

STW said:
			
		

> As I understand under Mich. law it is legal to grow and possess weed, but not to sell it. So that brings me to the questions:
> 
> Will it be legal to *TRADE* clones, weed, or seeds?
> 
> ...



Legal to possess them. If nobody sees the transaction, then I think your okay. Make sure the person you are trading with is a medical patient. Law is effective as of yesterday, but registrations are going to take a while.

So far, any interpretations of clones has not been given. This will be addressed by the MMMA at an upcomming community forum with the Department of Community Health. Please see  http://www.michiganmarijuana.org/ for the most honest and up-to-date information as the law come into effect.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 5, 2008)

link didn't work


----------



## andy52 (Dec 5, 2008)

i would not jeopardize my card to do something like that.i went to the doc today just to see what he would say about helping me on this MMJ.he said he voted for it and has no problem with me going this way.also said i was the 1st to ask about it.hehe,i told him i liked to be a pioneer.lol


----------



## jb247 (Dec 5, 2008)

To all you Michiganians who will be effected by this new law, I urge you to attend the meetings that will be held in the next few weeks, your imput will be very important to establishing how this will be a viable program. If we don't speak up now, at the onset of the program, the anti's will and that will not be good for the program. Lose your fear and be heard!

Peace...j.b.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 5, 2008)

when and where are the meetings taking place.i will go to everyone i know about.thanks


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 5, 2008)

I have heard of no meetings. They have 120 days to wright the rules. Then they have to take the rules to the appointed council to be approved. Once they are approved you will have to get a certified letter from your doc. saying the benefits out weigh the dangers. Then they will review your case and either approve or Deny you. and by the way you have to pay an app. fee. Marijuana is not legal in Michigan and it never will be this only protects card holders from prosecution for possession. They are giving no advise on how to obtain it


----------



## da1uwant2meet (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, it is legal to grow and to sell to your patients ONLY...you can have up to 5 patients and 12 plants per patient and 2.5 oz per patient....I found that information here www dot michiganmedicalcannabis dot com


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 6, 2008)

> *Medical pot law goes into effect amid questions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.wjr.com/article.asp?id=1028147


----------



## jb247 (Dec 6, 2008)

I did a back check of my recent visits to find where I had heard the news about the meetings, but was unable to find it. So, I sent an email to the Dept. of Health, who are supposedly holding these meetings to get further info...I'll let y'all know, when I get a response...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 7, 2008)

What a horrible clause they put in your Prop 1 passage. You HAVE to registar with the state. That gives the state control over who gets legit and who doesn't. Downright shameful. 

The limits for growing and cultivation just don't add up, unless you are a horrible grower and get poor yeilds.

I still can't get over the fact that u have to registar with the State Dept. of Health. That will deter 1000's of folks.

It's like Mich. is holding the carrot just above everyones heads.

If they do have meetingsa, someone should bring up the Doctor/patient confidentality. This could be a legal avenue to fight the State registration program.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 7, 2008)

that sounds logical to me hal.that is kinda an invasion of privacy.might as well publish a list of everyone in the newspaper.mi. is a backwards state anyway.this will probably turn into a fiasco.if its too sheety i will just have to move to a more friendlier state.not really a problem there.cali is looking good to me.


----------



## STW (Dec 7, 2008)

I believe the registration process is confidential (treated as doctor/patient type of relationship) and any info released to anybody, including any other state agencies is illegal.

The records of Cards that are issued to qualifying individuals are kept only by the Dept. of Health.


----------



## jb247 (Dec 7, 2008)

You are exactly right STW, Proposal 1, as it was sent to the people stated those safe-gaurds. And it also contained a clause that allows a medical neccesity defense, for those who would be covered by registration with the state, but fail to do so. You would simply take your doctor's recommendation with you to court and present them to get charges dropped.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 7, 2008)

after spending 6 months in jail.


----------



## bweed2009 (Dec 7, 2008)

:hubba: 





			
				STW said:
			
		

> As I understand under Mich. law it is legal to grow and possess weed, but not to sell it. So that brings me to the questions:
> 
> Will it be legal to *TRADE* clones, weed, or seeds?
> 
> ...


you must go michigan gov. on web once there go to dept of cmmunity health you can't register befor april 4 2009 good luck bweed2009 p.s.they have it all


----------



## STW (Dec 7, 2008)

NorCalHal.....Your right!....It will be tough to keep yields under 2.5 ozs with 12 plants (even for a newbie like me). A person that uses at least 1 oz a month for medicine will not be able to possess enough (under the current law) to last between harvests. 

 Do they start counting weight after harvest or before? This may be reason to change parts of the law.


----------



## jb247 (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is a bit more info on the public forum on Michigans Medical Marijuana laws:

The department is drafting regulations that will be available to the public online by Dec. 15. The regulations will address aspects of enforcement not specified in the act, like how marijuana will be disposed if the patient dies, cost of application to the program and explanations of legal terms in the proposal.

McCurtis said the department will hold a public hearing about the regulations sometime in early to mid-January to hear opinions on how to best implement the act.

Keep your eye on the Dept. of Health site, I'm sure that the exact dates for these hearings will be posted there as they become available...

Peace...j.b.


----------

